# 7 yr old girl One of Oregon's youngest MMJ Patients



## 7greeneyes (Nov 26, 2012)

url: h*MP*p://www.foxnews.com/health/2012/11/26/7-year-old-girl-one-oregon-youngest-medical-marijuana-patients/



*7-year-old girl one of Oregon's youngest medical marijuana patients*


A 7-year-old girl suffering from leukemia is one of Oregon's youngest medical marijuana patients.

Her mother says she gives her daughter marijuana pills to combat the effects of chemotherapy, but her father, who lives in North Dakota, worries about the effects of the drug on her brain development.

Mykayla Comstock was diagnosed with leukemia last spring. Her mother treats her with a gram of cannabis oil daily, The Oregonian reported.

Mykayla's mother credits the drug for the leukemia's remission. "As a mother, I am going to try anything before she can potentially fall on the other side," said Erin Purchase, 25, who with her boyfriend administers Mykayla's cannabis.

The girl says the drug helps her eat and sleep but also makes her feel "funny."

"It helps me eat and sleep," Mykayla said. "The chemotherapy makes you feel like you want to stay up all night long."

Mykayla's father, who is divorced from the girl's mother, was so disturbed by his daughter's marijuana use that he contacted child welfare officials, police and her oncologist. The father, Jesse Comstock, said his concerns were prompted by a visit with Mykayla in August.

"She was stoned out of her mind," said Comstock, 26. "All she wanted to do was lay on the bed and play video games."

Comstock, who works in a North Dakota oil field, pays child support to Purchase and covers Mykayla's health insurance. He said he observed strange behavior during an August visit and took Mykayla to a private lab, where technicians detected THC levels of an adult daily marijuana user.

Gladstone police contacted the girl's mother, examined Mykayla's medical marijuana paperwork, then told Comstock there was little they could do.
Comstock, who used pot in the past, said he doesn't object to people over 16 using medical marijuana.

But he worries about his daughter's well-being and the potential for addiction.

"She's not terminally ill," Comstock said. "She is going to get over this, and with all this pot, they are going to hinder her brain growth.

"It's going to limit her options in life because of the decisions her mother has made for her," he added.

Oregon law requires no monitoring of a child's medical marijuana use by a pediatrician.

The law instead invests authority in parents to decide the dosage, frequency and manner of a child's marijuana consumption.

Many doctors worry about introducing a child to marijuana when they say other drugs can treat pain and nausea more effectively. Purchase believes marijuana heals, and credits the drug for curing her stepfather's skin cancer.

She herself is an Oregon medical marijuana patient, and her boyfriend is Mykayla's grower. She is so convinced of the drug's safety that she consumed it during the pregnancy and while breastfeeding her second child.

When her symptoms are especially bad, Mykayla's mother and her mother's boyfriend will feed her cannabis-infused food. She's had up to 1.2 grams of cannabis oil in 24 hours, the rough equivalent of smoking 10 joints.
Purchase said Mykayla's first oncologist called the marijuana use "inappropriate."

With marijuana, Purchase said her daughter has been able to fight past the chemotherapy and return to a sense of normalcy.
"She's like she was before," her mother said. "She's a normal kid."


​​


----------



## benevolence6gc (Nov 26, 2012)

Chemotherapy is way more dangerous than the consumption of THC, CBD, CBN, etc... I wish for the day that truth is not muddled with lies and propaganda. Just look into bitter raw almonds if you are interested in seeing other treatments to cancer among many other options that will not destroy your immune system in the process.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 27, 2012)

I've read this thread yesterday but i've spent a lot of time to take a position about such a delicate thing but, finally, here it is.

Children are already stoned by their own, they are already so happy and surprised by the world that they really don't need to get high. I remember that once my daughter (6yo) secretly drank an half glass of wine and she was totally gone i can't imagine her with 1,2grams of THC in her small body.  I think that MJ could be good to cure children but maybe this would be the perfect application for that  experiment about marijuana that don't get you stoned, there's a thread by Grower13 about this: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61442

And, jesus christ, a pregnancy is just 9 months and i think that a mother that still consume MJ during that period and while lactating is simply a person unable to do sacrifice for her children. _(Edit: well, about this i would allow some exception here and there to do not let the mommy get too depressed but surely not a continuous use)_

Sounds like i'm condemning but yes, actually this is my position.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 27, 2012)

while i'm not against giving children mmj when it calls for it. for a parent to be the one deciding the correct dosage of a drug to a child is outrageous. I've seen adults that have never used mj before get a serious contact high to medical grade cannabis. for a child with no built up tolerance to mj to be given that much a day is just irresponsible parenting. as for the father, i completely empathize with him. if my wife and i split up, and i found out she was giving my child medical cannabis without talking with me about it first. I WOULD BE LIVID! this sounds like bad parenting to me.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 27, 2012)

all good comments ppl


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2012)

As a mother and grandmother, I have no problems with this.  I am not sure how many of you have seen the effects of chemo up close and personal, but it is horrible almost beyond words.  Then, the prescription drugs to combat the side effects of the chemo are also horrible and have side effects themselves.  In addition, they are not very effective.  If I have a choice of giving my child or grandchild mmj or all that prescription crap that is prescribed to help them sleep, help them eat, help with nausea, etc,and then the same but different crap to combat the side effects of the medicine to control the side effects---there is no contest.  Regardless of what the doctors say, many cancer patients get far more relief from the mmj than the drugs the doctors say should work better.  A single natural product that does all with just 1 gram a day.  I want all of you that are so up in arms to check out the meds given to those going through chemo and read about THOSE side effects.  Is that better for a child?

In addition there is some indications that cannabis oil is beneficial in the treatment of cancer.  I simply cannot see how all those horrible prescription drugs with their myriad of side effects would be safer than a gram of cannabis oil a day.  In fact, I feel so strongly about this that if my child had cancer and was going through chemo, that I would move to an mmj state so they could get mmj legally.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 27, 2012)

:goodposting:


----------



## Pistil (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe i've misunderstood what i got is that the mother is giving MJ to her daughter to fight the nausea induced by the chemotherapy, not in place of it.  Even because is the chemo that usually induce all that nausea in many persons.

So i thought that the rough equivalent of 10 spliffs a day to restore the appetite of a 7yo child is simply too much, am i wrong about the above underlined concept?  

I did not think that is possible to fight leukemia only with MJ and i'm pretty surprised, anyway i wish i'll never have to face such a difficult choice because i'm not a scientist and i would like to be sure of the effectiveness of the drugs that such an important person would have to take.


Edit: since i never had the ability to check how the oil is, it's correct to say that 1,2grams of it is almost equal to 10 spliffs?


Edit#2:
Ok, i've re-read everything again and so i'm sure that we are all talking about the medicines used to fight the effects of the chemo and not the disease itself. i apologize for the confusion.

Said that, talking in general i honestly think that if 1,2grams of oil is really equivalent to 10 spliffs it's really way too much for a child.   And considered that she's not terminal i hope that medics aren't giving to her tons of chemotherapy....

Then i also think that Mykayla's mother has showed an inappropriate use of MJ even during her pregnancy, so maybe she's not the best person to evaluate the dosage of the MJ that her daughter would benefit.

I'm sorry to appear bigot but a person is totally useless if not able to take a position and, if i finally understood the facts and if the dosage of 10 spliffs is correct, then this is the mine.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 27, 2012)

i'm not saying that the mother should have chose to use the drugs instead of the mj to fight the side effects of the chemo. as a parent, i just dont like how the mother went about it. not telling the father before making such a huge choice seriously rubs me the wrong way. on top of that, to me the equivalent of 10 joints a day seems far too much. but then again i'm not an expert on how much mj it takes to treat such severe side effects in children. BUT, neither is the mother.

the worst part of the situation is, neither do medical professionals.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2012)

As a mom of a sick kid, I would have done it in a minute if it would have helped in any way, subjectively or objectively. And if i had custody and was the primary caregiver I would feel it was my decision.  If i was watching my son have a seizure or throw up continuously I would do anything to help, not harm my child.

I took care of my sister after chemo.. I wasn't growing then, oh how i wish i had been now. Just for the nausea alone it is better then the very expensive meds that make you feel weird.

I say lets find out what cannabis does to a growing brain and if it has a use in pediatrics then lets use it.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 27, 2012)

I think we all agree that we would absolutely give MJ to our dears in place of those medicines, it's just a matter of the modality and the quantity.   We can't just say YES, give even a ton of MJ even to an 1yo child without any problem.

Mykayla has benefit from the use of MJ in place of those medicines, i'm sure of this but if i was her daddy i was asking for professional advices before to reinvent me as a scientist experimenting on her. please remember that we are non talking about a terminal case.

I condemn some of the modality adopted by that mother as totally avoiding to keep the natural father posted on her decisions and also for the quantities applied.

Anyway great thread 7greeneyes, it's very important to confront ourself on these unpredictable events.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2012)

There is a lot we don't know...did this father only become upset because he does not like mmj?  Has be even been involved with the child during her illness or did he just get involved because of the mmj?  Did he insist that his wife discuss other more traditional medications with him?  Why would mmj be different?  It kind of sounds like he is just one of those anti-mmj people to me.  If he had researched this with an open mind, I don't know how he could not come to the same conclusion as his wife did--that mmj is a real alternative to all the prescription meds.  I also feel real good about marijuana never causing a death--there does not appear to be a toxic lever, unlike virtually everything else in the world.

Also, is a gram of Cannabis oil_ really_ equal to 10 joints?


----------



## Pistil (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, that's true as well.  Most journalists write their news so that they cause most _flame_ as possible, avoiding to add important details so that the readers get crazy and push other people to buy that newspaper.  A bit of MJ would probably cure their shameless pens as well...

I would really love to understand how many joints are the equivalent of that quantity of oil.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree with you Pistil that we need to know how much, how often in a pharmacutical dosing kinda of way...that is why we need studies and who will pay for the studies?

 I wonder too about the oil. I don't know how you would measure that.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 27, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I agree with you Pistil that we need to know how much, how often in a pharmacutical dosing kinda of way...that is why we need studies and who will pay for the studies?
> 
> I wonder too about the oil. I don't know how you would measure that.



this, mj does not get the scientific attention it deserves (thanks to the government). it needs to be studied over and over again just like every other drug out there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 27, 2012)

THC levels can differ quite a bit between strains.  So a statement like equivalent to 10 joints a day is actually meaningless--kind of like saying 12 ounces of alcohol a day.  Whether it is a lot or not would depend on what it is.  Twelve ounces of lite beer is far different than 12 ozs of 151 rum.

I hear that some dispensaries are testing THC content of what they buy, so this is at least a starting place to give the consumer an idea of the strength of what they are using.


----------



## Irish (Nov 28, 2012)

mother knows best...


----------



## Pistil (Nov 28, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> THC levels can differ quite a bit between strains.  So a statement like equivalent to 10 joints a day is actually meaningless--kind of like saying 12 ounces of alcohol a day.


My beloved and sincerely estimated masterfid, if i tell you that i smoke 1, 5, 10 or 20 joints per day you can have at least a basic idea on how much i'm stoned at the end of the day, even if i don't tell you the strains.  That's non possible with alcohol without specifying the type.

So, after all and just for curiosity, could some forum member kindly produce and ingest 1,2 grams of oil and tell us how he feel?




			
				Irish said:
			
		

> mother knows best...


And the fathers?   Are we just seed banks?


----------



## niteshft (Nov 28, 2012)

I've had stuff that I was only able to produce 2 grams of oil from an ounce and others that I would get 6+ so it could be anywhere, you can't just make a blanket statement like that. Just the difference between indicas and sativas will impact the outcome, sativas usually produce smaller heads and therefore produce less oil per ounce as compared to indicas let alone the differences between strains. 

  But after saying that yeah, a gram of oil is alot. I made some canna caps which hold .9g of a mixture of canna oil and coconut oil in "00" size caps which gets me where I need to be.

EDIT: And there was no mention as to here size, at 7 yrs old she must be much smaller than me.


----------



## Pistil (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for adding these infos!


----------



## markozz (Nov 30, 2012)

Let's not be,quite so judgemental,(some of us). However-Mommy;Please be careful,that child is precious,she depends on your wisdom,to give her the best start,you can. Enable her to thrive!


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2012)

Untill they have proven her to be a bad Mother,, she has her little girls best interest at heart and nobody has the right to think different or pre-judge this Mothers intentions. This poor little girl is suffering. If it helps,,why shouldnt it be used! But if the Doc says take this Scipted Drug,,everythings OK,,right. Thats a load of crap. PPL need to keep thier noses out of other PPLs business unless this little Girl is being harmed. What would the Father know if he is not around most the time. Sounds like he is using this poor little Girl to get back at his Ex-Wife because he is pissed because he didnt get custody.


----------



## skullcandy (Nov 30, 2012)

i belive the father is right that the mj will affect that childs brain developes and learns but i also believe that the mj will not harm her as much as all the other pills she would need to function normally again. as for the pergnet women thats just wrong imo


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2012)

I didnt know there had been studies showing weed can harm brain development in anyone.:huh:


----------



## Pistil (Nov 30, 2012)

No one in this thread said that it's wrong to give marijuana to that suffering child, neither a person in the whole thread.

There are facts, as this mother that declared that she love mmj till the point that she smoke without problems even during the pregnancy (and this pushed me to suspect a bit of her because it's a delicate timeframe where even the foods needs to be controlled, no needs to be imprudent imho).  Then there are hypothesis as that the father is a stupid person that take care about his daughter just for spite. 

If we stay with the facts we can just talk about the quantity (as i tried to do) and many persons have already kindly explained that it's not possible to fully understand if it's too much or not with these few infos.

Sorry guys, i'm an mmj enthusiast but i'm also a father and i refuse this "mmj is always good and shut up" that many of you would like to support.   Contrasts can be constructive and just i'm trying to use some logic here, nothing else.

No one at all is trying to _burn the witches_ so, please, don't reduce all this interesting thread to this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2012)

HUH?? Who is burning witches?
And no I dont agree that she should have smoked ANYTHING while with child.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Nov 30, 2012)

It's true I did give a rather one sided opinion. It very well may be true that the father is trying to get back at his ex. It's just as plausible that he is scared and is just thinking about his daughters well being. Everyone at one time or another will draw conclusions to support their opinions. It's part of our nature to do this.

While i still believe the mother is being a bit irresponsible, with some of the decisions she's made. I'm by no means condemning said decisions. No one's perfect.

While proper brain development is a concern. I believe quality of life she recieves from taking the oil far outweighs the potential risks


----------



## Pistil (Nov 30, 2012)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> HUH?? Who is burning witches?


Ok, maybe in that part i've been a little too dramatic


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Ok, maybe in that part i've been a little too dramatic


 
Its OK,,I might have done that a few times before,, I just cant or dont wanna remember.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 30, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> It's true I did give a rather one sided opinion. It very well may be true that the father is trying to get back at his ex. It's just as plausible that he is scared and is just thinking about his daughters well being. Everyone at one time or another will draw conclusions to support their opinions. It's part of our nature to do this.
> 
> While i still believe the mother is being a bit irresponsible, with some of the decisions she's made. I'm by no means condemning said decisions. No one's perfect.
> 
> While proper brain development is a concern. I believe quality of life she recieves from taking the oil far outweighs the potential risks


 
:yeahthat: It twas just my opinion. As ya know we all have those,,even if thier flawed. Course I aint talken bout me.


----------

